#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  GEOSITE TELECOM: GERENCIAMENTO DE REDE FTTx.

## Especialista

*

Geosite Telecom É A Melhor Solução Para o* *Gerenciamento De Rede De Fibra Óptica*!

Registre sua rede, ative clientes com reserva de portas, verifique viabilidade de atendimento e realize planejamentos estratégicos através de interfaces simples e intuitivas.

*O QUE É?*
GEOSITE TELECOM é uma solução para gestão de ativos, passivos e infraestrutura e rede de fibra óptica. Possibilita o registro e visualização da rede através de interfaces WEB e MOBILE, permitindo a execução de consultas e análises que fornecem apoio para a tomada de decisões estratégicas referentes à manutenção / expansão da rede e atendimento a clientes.
*Por que o Geosite Telecom é a melhor opção?**FÁCIL ACESSO:*Nossa solução possui interface simples e amigável que possibilita o acesso WEB e MOBILE às informações da rede para todos os colaboradores autorizados.
*INTEGRAÇÃO:*O Geosite Telecom possibilita a integração com vários sistemas CRM e ERP. Além disso, também é possível realizar customizações para atendimento a necessidades específicas dos clientes.
*PENSE EM ESTRATÉGIAS:*Com as informações de inventário da rede em mãos, fica mais fácil e rápido estimar os investimentos em novas expansões e criar projetos de rede de fibra óptica.

*OBSERVAÇÃO:*

*NÃO SOMOS VENDEDORES DESSE SISTEMA, TRABALHAMOS COM O MESMO: POR SER MUITO INTUITIVO E FÁCIL DE TRABALHAR, INDICAMOS PARA EMPRESAS QUE AINDA NÃO DISPÕEM DE UM SISTEMA DE GESTÃO PARA SUA REDE FTTH.*
*FAÇA HOJE MESMO UM ORÇAMENTO CONOSCO, PASSAMOS TODA SUA REDE DO GOOGLE EARTH PARA O GEOSITE!!!*

*Contato: (62) 9.9651-2882*

----------

